# Verzögert Telekom Umschaltung willentlich?



## Der Jurist (12 April 2013)

Mein Sohn hat einen alternativen Telefonanbieter ausgewählt. Alles klar? Nein es fehlt nur eine Kleinigkeit. Die Telekom muss im Mietshaus irgend etwas an der Leitung machen, um den Anschluss freizuschalten.
Erster Termin: Die Angaben zur Adresse stimmen nicht. Adresse war richtig angegeben.
Zweiter Termin: Erneut sollen die Angaben zur Adresse nicht stimme. Adresse war richtig angegeben.
Dritter Termin: Da war niemand zu Hause. Stimmt nicht. Mein Sohn hatte es extra so organisiert, dass er die ganze Zeit zu Hause war.

Da platzte ihm die Hutschnur. Antrag auf einstweilige Anordnung. AG lehnt ab, weil das alles nicht stimmen könne.

Derzeit sind wir in der Beschwerde.

Von einem Fall, der genauso ablief, habe ich Kenntnis.

Wem ging es in letzter Zeit ebenso. Wer würde mit der Unterhaltung seinen Klarnamen nennen und wäre bereit notfalls auch als zeuge vor Gericht aufzutreten.

Großraum Berlin wäre besonders günstig.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es sich bei dem Verhalten um den Versuch geht letztlich an kunden zu kommen, weil die alternativen Anbieter nicht freigeschaltet werden.

Hinweis an die Telekom: "Bei "ich habe den Eindruck" handelt es sich um eine Meinungsäusserung, nur damit Heiko keine Ärger bekommt.

Reaktion im Thread bitte unter Pseudonym, Klarnamen per Unterhaltung an mich.


Ein letzter freundliche Hinweis an Margenta, es lohnt sich mich ernst zu nehmen.

Damals hat es auch etwas gedauert, aber dann war mit Dialern Schluß.


----------



## Der Jurist (16 April 2013)

Man könnte meinen, Margenta habe es gerochen. Heute kam der Monteur und hat den Anschluss frei geschaltet.


----------



## Heiko (16 April 2013)

Na dann...


----------



## Devilfrank (17 April 2013)

Siehste, die sind immer empfänglich für freundliche Hinweise.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 April 2013)




----------

